# Do you re-use Food Saver bags?



## jerrykr (Dec 24, 2007)

After the first use, do you clean them and use a 2nd or 3rd time?  If so, any tips?


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 24, 2007)

no, I dont reuse them, they are so cheap and you get them by the roll, so I dont think there is a reason to reuse them.

If you are talking about the new Reynolds bags, I dont know anything about them, but I am sure someone here has used them.


----------



## goat (Dec 24, 2007)

What Lisa said.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 24, 2007)

Nope, not worth it to me...........bag's on a roll, alway's got a new one!!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 24, 2007)

Nope, not worth it. Gotta keep that food clean too, reuse seems like a really good way to spread all kinds of little bacteria around. Yech...


----------



## bigal (Dec 24, 2007)

I reuse them as much as possible.  Turn them inside out, wash them up and they are ready again.  

We use the food saver rolls and they are expensive compared to the cheaper rolls you can get.  Food saver  bags are much better quality.

Just my $.02


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 24, 2007)

No, I don't reuse them.  By the time I cut the bag open there isn't enough room left to seal it again.  Besides, I don't want to take the chance of contaminating my food.


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 24, 2007)

Depends on the food.. I reuse for cheese if I take it out cut a hunk off and if I have some left I'll reseal in the same bag.  Done this with bulk peanuts and some venison pepperoni.


----------



## rip (Dec 24, 2007)

I guess you can but I don't, to much trouble. I just throw them out and use new.


----------



## jerrykr (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmmm, they seem pretty expensive to me...

I have been turning them inside out and putting them on the top shelf of the dishwasher.  If that doesn't get them clean, I pitch 'em, but it most always does.

After the second use, they may not always seal, so out those go too.  No real time lost giving that one a try.

The little ones, make good "make-up" spice packets for future meat spices.

You have to cut them a bit long the first time, and re-cut the top to straighten it again, but it usually seals just fine.

Now, If I have an expensive cut of meat to seal, I just grab the new roll.

I was just wondering what you guys think on the subject.

Thanks!

Jerry


----------



## richtee (Dec 25, 2007)

Order your bags on Ebay...usually find a good enough price there to not bother. I always go for minimum bag/food size to conserve bags. Also, I removed that stupid finger flange for lifting the lid and gained another .5 inch savings on sealing. See "Foodsaver mod" thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11685


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 25, 2007)

Rich, excellent idea on the Ebay angle.  I'll check that out.  Thank you!


----------



## chadpole (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't reuse them.....not worth getting sick over. Use  new ones and  keep your health safe. Don't be a cheapskate  when it comes to health. Use your head for something besides a hat rack. Just my .02 cents worth....


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 25, 2007)

This is from the Foodsaver website

*Can FoodSaver® Bags be re-sealed?*

 Yes. Just cut off the existing seal, remove as much food as you need, then re-vacuum package. Be sure to wipe off any food or grease residue inside the bag near the seal area. You can also re-seal FoodSaver® Bags after you have washed them. 
Back to Top
*Can FoodSaver® Bags be washed?*

 Yes, but it depends on the previous contents of the bag.


      Bags that previously contained fruits, vegetables, breads and dry goods can be washed and reused.
Bags that contained raw meats, fish, eggs or un-pasteurized cheese should be discarded after use because they may contain invisible bacteria that will remain after washing.
      Bags that contained greasy or oily foods should also be discarded, as they may be difficult to clean.
FoodSaver® Bags can be washed by hand, or in the top rack of the dishwasher. Use a wooden clothespin or a clip to hold the bags in place. Dry completely. They can then be re-vacuumed. 
Back to Top


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ditto. on that Seaham.
Just watched the DVD that came with my new foodsaver last night and that is what they say.
However I think I will just use a new bag. Its just easier.


----------



## kookie (Dec 25, 2007)

I wash and reuse my Food Saver bags. I look at it this way, you wash and reuse your tupperware. So as long as you wash them good, they shouldn't be any different then tupperware or and other brand of reusable storage containers. This is just my take on it. and the fact that Food Saver says you can. I mean yes there are some things that you can but in the bags and not want to reuse them. I use my better judgement on weather to wash ans reuse them or not.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years

Kookie


----------

